# In the paper yesterday...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

St. Pete Times...This guy is beyond belief!! ray:

It says in the article that Florida is 'The Lightning Capitol of the US', don't know if that is absolutely true but you do see lightning like this in just about every storm. I got a couple that I thought were pretty good, not so much...:wink:

Crystal Beach photographer turns lightning bolts into works of art - St. Petersburg Times

The cool thing is the boat in the third shot in this series is in Tarpon Springs, right next to us!

Lightning photographer Don Naumann | Best news photos: All Eyes photo blog | tampabay.com & St. Petersburg Times


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is quite strange that you should post that Dori.

On the main TV news we saw a report about lightning hitting a house here in the UK. The report went on to say that even with the amount of strikes we get, it was nothing compared to Florida... Then you pop up with this post. Have you been watching BBC TV?

I only once managed to get a single strike & that was way, way back in 1959!

It has been my ambition to capture just one, let alone multiple strikes! I haven't actually seen a bolt for years. We see the sky lit up by the bolts but not the bolt itself...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! Truly wonderful photography - I can vaguely remember seeing multiple strikes, when I was young pup living in the N Yorkshire Dales, but never here down South :sigh:

A very excellent find Dori, thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is some storm and fabulous pictures


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> It is quite strange that you should post that Dori.
> 
> On the main TV news we saw a report about lightning hitting a house here in the UK. The report went on to say that even with the amount of strikes we get, it was nothing compared to Florida... Then you pop up with this post. Have you been watching BBC TV?
> 
> ...


That is kind of creepy, I hope no one was hurt/property lost in that strike. 
We are very fortunate to live here. A storm with out lightning is unusual. 




WereBo said:


> WOW!!! Truly wonderful photography - I can vaguely remember seeing multiple strikes, when I was young pup living in the N Yorkshire Dales, but never here down South :sigh:
> 
> A very excellent find Dori, thank you


His photography is awesome and he has a 'blad too boot!!



joeten said:


> That is some storm and fabulous pictures


Aren't they just!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

beautiful photo's and story Dori , Thanks for sharing .. I frequently see lightning here in Athens however like the sunset I have to be in the right place at the right time or all I see are apartments blocks & roofs .. the other point of course is that when it comes to sunsets you know where to point your camera .. a lightening strike can and does hit wherever it feels like .. it might be possible to get an impression of where to point the camera but think you need great luck to have it pointed in the right direction .. that guy is a marvel and his work is beyond words ..


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

That is where we are lucky, Florida is flat here in the Tampa/St. Petersburg area. That and most of the storms come in from the gulf, so you can see the lightning while the storm is still out in the gulf. In a way that makes it more of a challenge for you, an would to me, make your shot more valuable. Lightning here is a dime a dozen. For you and others, more $$. :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonder how many cameras he has set up


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

The only one mentioned in the article was a 1959 'Blad. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah I did see it but was curious lol


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Me too, I would love to meet this guy!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Remember this last year!
Photographer captures image of lightning bolt as it strikes Statue of Liberty | Mail Online


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Make the hair stand up on the back of your neck


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wow! I have never seen that shot!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I remember someone emailing me the picture, but I was never sure just how real it was until now - 'tis definitely a once in a lifetime shot.


----------

